# When did YOU first hear about the NESTLE BOYCOTT?



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

According to this link it's been going on and on for a really long time, and the precedence for it dates back to the 19th century!

I actually first heard about it when I was a teenager from my stepmom, around 1983 I think. She told me about it in great, fervent detail. At the time I don't think I had much awareness about breastfeeding at all, and probably didn't even know whether or not I was breastfed as a baby, let alone given much thought to how babies were fed. I probably just assumed that all babies were bottle fed.

My stepmother has never given birth.
She became a part of my family when my sisters and I were in grade school.
Her "parenting" of us was tertiary... we lived with my mom full time and visited my dad and stepmom weekly with occasional sleepovers.

So, she has never been a full time mom, and she has never breastfed.

Yet, she followed this boycott with great passion, and related it all to me when I was in highschool!

What she told me of the boycott... that Nestle pushed formula in 3rd world countries; that children were starving or dying bc there was no clean water for the formula, and mothers couldn't breastfeed bc after they discovered that the formula wouldn't work out bc they had already given up bfing and had no milk... this all made a big impression on me and has stayed with me all these years (more than 20 years ago!).

I never forgot ... but sorta assumed that as time passed the boycott was over ... but then after having ds and becoming more aware of these types of things, I discovered a couple of years ago that the boycott was alive and well!

I do my best to avoid nestle products, but the longevity of this campaign is so bittersweet.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

My mother was adament about the Nestle boycott since I was a teen. I don't know when I first heard of it but probably the same as you- early 80's. We never had Nestle product in our house! I thought the boycott had been lifted back in the 90's because I remember my mother and stepfather discussing how she really should purchase the products again. My mom just couldn't do it.


----------



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

Probably sometime in the '80s. I remember hearing about it when I was a kid.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I was a kid in the 70's. Go Mom!


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

70's. My mother was, and still is, quite the informed consumer.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

I first heard about it in the early 70's, when I was about 4 or 5. I remember the moment clearly. My mom and I were standing in the checkout line at a grocery store. I pointed to a particular candy bar that I wanted and my mother explained that she wouldn't buy me that one because "Nestle kills babies." (She probablly said more, but that's what my preschooler brain got out of it.)


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

70s here, too. i remember my mom talking about it in some context of women at church who were boycotting nestle i think. i don't think my folks followed the boycott, but i heard about it then.

it _is_ bittersweet...


----------



## t-elaine (Feb 6, 2003)

I guess I'm a "late bloomer" in this area...
but then my mother didn't bf...

Anyways when my 6yo was a babe in arms I read the book _the Politics of Breastfeeding_ and began to boycot Nestle right then and there and to try to inform others....then later heard that I wasn't the only one!









I still have a poster somewhere about boycotting Nestle (I believe from Friends of Breastfeeding) that I kept on my fridge at the time for a conversation starter.

Glad to know it's been going on for so long...too bad more people are not involved so that eventually they will TRULY feel the boycott.

Tina


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

wow I'd love to get that poster for my fridge!


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

ive known about it for years but my dh did not. hes skeptical that anything will come of it, but at least my family doesnt buy the products.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I heard about it in church in the early 80s.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

6th grade. My social studies teacher was very passionate about it and shared the info with all of her students.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
today, on this thread

Just checked their homepage and I don't buy any of their brands anyway.

what is this all about? (just give me a link and I will read)

This thread seems to cover the whys and wherefores regarding the nestle boycott.


----------



## t-elaine (Feb 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanPlanter*
wow I'd love to get that poster for my fridge!

Once this baby comes (about 2 more weeks!) i will try to find it and see if it has a contact for where to get one.

Tina


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

:







:







:

Today.

I guess you could say that I'm QUITE the pioneer in my family w/ some of my views/beliefs/etc., I'm the only one in my family that I know of that did/is still breastfeeding.

And well. . .I guess I've been living under a rock or something. . .


----------



## t-elaine (Feb 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*

what is this all about? (just give me a link and I will read)

If you can find it...the book the Politics of Breastfeeding that I mentioned was a GREAT read! I had checked it out through our local LLL group at the time. I believe there is a revised edition too and it has some newer info and photos in it.

Speaking of posters...there's a (I can't think of the right word to describe it) picture in it of a woman....mother of twins, nursing the boy who is big and fat and healthy and giving a bottle to a very sickly and tiny little girl...they were twins and the girl died soon after the photo was taken....what a great bfing "ad" that could be! But a VERY sad thing to see.









Tina


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Doesn't Milk, Money and Madness cover this boycott as well? I haven't read it yet but plan to. And I will add The Politics of Breastfeeding to my list, too.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I remember hearing about the Nestle's boycott in 1979.

They also make Stouffers and Taster's Choice, so you need to read labels!!








s up!


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I first read about it in Milk, Money & Madness.

BTW, the Kidspace Museum in Pasadena has a big Nestle logo in one of their nature exhibits. It was also plastered all over the Cafe. They probably gave a lot of money to the museum.









http://www.kidspacemuseum.org/


----------



## t-elaine (Feb 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
I remember hearing about the Nestle's boycott in 1979.

They also make Stouffers and Taster's Choice, so you need to read labels!!








s up!


And Hills Bros.
and Carnation
and Alpo
and Friskies
and Contadina
and Libbys
and Perrier
and Ortega

it's probably a good idea to find a list of their products and learn it....and of course read labels.









Here's a link to their list of USA products (it is from the Nestle USA site): http://www.nestleusa.com/PubOurBrands/Brands.aspx


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

is it always obvious on the label of a product that it is a Neslte company?

or, how can you identify a nestle item in the store?


----------



## bfcdapmamam (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanPlanter*
is it always obvious on the label of a product that it is a Neslte company?

or, how can you identify a nestle item in the store?

Sometimes, it is buried in the fine print somewhere on the item, so it would probably be wise to take note of the previous poster's list (thanks, btw







).

I first heard of it when I was nursing ds#1, I stumbled upon the info pretty late in my nursing relationship. I never used formula, but I was very shocked at the info (and knew why I kept getting stuff in the mail from them every month







).

But, it wasn't until my second pregnancy that I really took note and really made the connection that they make more than just formula, chocolate, evaporated milk, etc.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Is anyone old enough to remember the commercial -

"N-E-S-T-L-E-S,
Nestles makes the very best,
CHOC-OLATE!"


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

At least 1984. Mom's a former hippie (too bad it's former!) and indoctrinated me young, both about the Nestle formula and the Beechnut apple juice (colored sugar water).

Go mom!


----------



## mrspeeper (Jun 27, 2004)

I heard of it in college, in nursing school. During our OB rotation, we had a wonderful CNM who taught us lots of little trivia like that. She helped shape my earthybirthy ways! I was horrified that a company would do that, especially out of greed for more money. Blechh.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

We boycotted in the 70s. I remember lecturing my cousin at the movie theater about his candy choices when I was about 9.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I learned about it about five years ago and have been boycotting since.









My BIL got headhunted by Nestle for a position there, my sister is a LLL leader and an avid Nestle hater. He was considering letting them fly him in for an interview so he could ask them "about the baby killing."

He didn't though.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Just before dd#1 was born, when I found (MBC) The MilitiantBreastfeedingCult online while reading up on breastfeeding. :LOL soooooo 5-6 years ago.


----------



## amanda2b2 (Oct 28, 2004)

I was just reading the link that lists all the Nestle products. I can't believe how many I actually buy but the one that surprised me the most was Libby's juicy juice. That is a WIC item. My oldest was ff'd (before I knew better) adn we recieved WIC. He had horrible reactions to all the formula and was put on a hypoallerginic formula. At about 6 months my Dr wanted to try him on regula formula again. So we tried Carnation Good Start, you know casue of the "comfort proteins" <eye roll>. Wic refused to pay for it because they advertise baby formula in third world countries. SO why do they allow juicy juice?


----------



## Sweetforestcat (Aug 5, 2005)

I just heard about Nestle from another MDC member. They make General Mills Cereal. Guess we will not be buying Cheerios anymore!


----------



## t-elaine (Feb 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetforestcat*
They make General Mills Cereal.

Are you sure about that? i did not see them on their list anywhere.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

I think they used to be involved with General Mills but no longer are? Trying to recall the story on that...

I heard about it after my daughter was born. We've been boycotting Nestle (and telling everyone we know about it) for about 2.5 yrs now.


----------



## Pen (Jul 23, 2005)

I first heard about the boycott in 1998 when my first child was 9 mos old.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

a friend of mine today offered to buy us both a bottle of water.

I asked her to please not buy my Poland Springs, bc they are owned by Nestle - and that I am boycotting Nestle.

She comes back with one PS for her, and some other water for me!

So I said (jokingly) "shame on you!" and she said "wasn't that boycott a long time ago and resolved and over now? and I said, yes, it started a long time ago - in fact, Nestle invented formula in the 19th c - and that the boycott stopped temporarily bc Neslte said it would change its evil ways, but they didn't, so the boycott lives on.

She didn't know any of this.

Let's keep the message alive, Mamas!!! (and Papas







)


----------



## m0mto3 (Jun 2, 2005)

guess the new wonka movie will be pushing their candies what's it called, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. I've been noticing more Wonka candies in the stores (not buying them... just noticing them)
So sad


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0mto3*
guess the new wonka movie will be pushing their candies what's it called, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. I've been noticing more Wonka candies in the stores (not buying them... just noticing them)
So sad









I was heartbroken when I discovered this! I'm a big Wonka fan, and couldn't buy one of the stupid chocolate bars when I saw the movie.
I first heard of the boycott after the birth of my first child...it took me a while to realize all the products under the Nestle umbrella. We had been getting Arrowhead water delivered to our house for years. One day, I looked at one of the small water bottles and there was a little tiny "Nestle" logo. I felt horrible! Cancelled right away, and ended up saving lots of money in the process.

Speaking of Nestle...and I'm almost afraid to ask this...Does anyone know if Whole Foods still sells Nestle products? I remember writing a note for the "comments" wall at my local WF, because they sold Haagen Daaz ice cream, and Arrowhead water. Now, I see that Mothering magazine has teamed up with Whole Foods http://www.wholebabylecture.com/ for a "Whole Baby" campaign (which is a really cool idea!) but, if WF sells Nestle products, that just doesn't jive. Anyone know?


----------



## slinginhipmama (Feb 15, 2005)

I learned of this only about a year ago, and have been boycotting Nestle ever since!!! Thats why I love coming on here, you learn something new every day!!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

We are always learning.


----------



## Sweetforestcat (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is the link I found that shows that Nestle is with General Mills. If I am incorrect, I apologize but it was the first thing I saw!

http://www.nestle.com/Our_Brands/Bre...st+Cereals.htm

Sorry it took me so long to respond!


----------



## esk8partist (Oct 29, 2005)

this is mt first time hearing bout this. i will definitely read those books yall suggested. thank you.

i was saddened to see my favorite childhood sweets on that list... Gobstoppers, Nerds, and other Wonka delights.... i don't eat candy anymore but nevertheless, so sad


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I remember Mom coming home from a meeting at church about this back in the 70s.

I'm not sure if we boycotted with any enthusiasm, but when DS was born, and I found out that they'd never really followed the WHO Code, I purged our cabinets and have paid attention ever since. I miss an item occasionally, but once I find out....

Mom doesn't remember the boycott, which is why I wonder if we ever fully followed it. None of the rest of them do now, that's for sadly sure.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

I am joining this forum late, but am always curious about this topic.


----------



## etsba (Oct 17, 2005)

Well I'm yet another one who heard it from their mum in the early 80's.
Probably about 82, when I was 4.

Its nice that some of us had Mum's who nurtured our political awareness, hey?

Its hard to keep up with what products are also bought out by Nestle.
For Aussies- avoid Peters Dairy, Allens Confectionery, Maggi & Pauls Dairy.


----------



## zavierchick (May 12, 2005)

i had heard about back in the 80's, but assumed it just to be based on formula companies as a whole being not so great for BFing moms- didn't realize until reading the info on the boycotting website WHY they are evil....yikes!!'

and wow, there are a lot of products to watch for...i don't eat them (too hign in sodium) but my mom buys Hot Pockets for the guys to eat at our family business all the time. And we used to sell Yesterdays News cat litter at the vet clinic i worked at, I though it was great because it was recycled


----------



## Tiacsophno (Feb 26, 2004)

I heard about it in the 70's (thanks mom) but thought the boycott had been called off permanently in the 80's. I started boycotting again about 5 years ago after my first child was born and I became a lactivist.


----------

